# RJ | Duque de Caxias, comemorando atrasado o Dia do Patrono



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Boa noite pessoal!

Para marcar a data que já passou do dia 25 de Agosto, emendando com o feriado da Independência, uma thread patriótica, com fotos que eu fiz da minha cidade, Duque de Caxias.  

Basicamente fotos que eu tirei ao longo de um mês, algumas já até postei aqui no fórum. Mas fica o compilado.

Fotos do cotidiano. Sim, a cidade tem pobreza e problemas - como qualquer outra cidade brasileira metropolitana de seu porte poderia ter. Estamos caminhando, com um percalço ali ou aqui. Mesmo com a crise dos últimos anos, a cidade tem recebido investimentos, desde pequenos empreendedores até a Coca-Cola, que inaugurou uma grande unidade fabril recentemente, no bairro da Taquara (o mesmo bairro onde nasceu, em 1803, o brigadeiro Lima e Silva).

As fotos:

1 -












2 -












3 -












4 -












5 -












6 -












7 -












8 -












9 -












10 -












11 -












12 -












13 -












14 -












15 -












16 -












17 -












18 -












19 -












20 -












21 -












22 - 












23 -












24 -












25 - 












26 -












27 - 












28 -












29 -












30 -












31 -












32 -












33 - 












34 - 












35 - 












36 - 












37 - 












38 - 












39 - 












40 -












41 - 












42 - 












43 - 












44 - 












45 - 












46 - 












47 - 












48 -












49 - 












50 - 












51 - 












52 -












53 - 












54 - 












55 - 












56 - 












57 - 












58 - 













Comentem!!!!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Não é uma cidade bonita, bem longe disso, mas parece ser um lugar que está progredindo e evoluindo bastante, dia a dia.

Duas observações:

1- Muito bom saber desse projeto de desfavelização em Duque de Caxias

2- Que trem pré-histórico é aquele da Supervia? hno:


----------



## LucasHernani (Dec 26, 2014)

Boas fotos! É bom ver que uma cidade que cresceu sem nenhum planejamento, está evoluindo. Dá pra ver que a cidade está passando por várias obras e melhorias.

Apesar dos inúmeros problemas, Duque de Caxias está longe de ser só uma cidade-dormitório de RM. A cidade tem muito potencial.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Rio atrato said:


> Não é uma cidade bonita, bem longe disso, mas parece ser um lugar que está progredindo e evoluindo bastante, dia a dia.
> 
> Duas observações:
> 
> ...


Obrigado!

Sim, não é a cidade mais bonita, mas evoluiu muito, e se Deus quiser vai evoluir ainda mais.

Sobre o trem, é a extensão operacional de Saracuruna para Raiz da Serra (Magé) e Guapimirim.



LucasHernani said:


> Boas fotos! É bom ver que uma cidade que cresceu sem nenhum planejamento, está evoluindo. Dá pra ver que a cidade está passando por várias obras e melhorias.
> 
> Apesar dos inúmeros problemas, Duque de Caxias está longe de ser só uma cidade-dormitório de RM. A cidade tem muito potencial.


Valeu!


----------



## andken (Sep 20, 2015)

É uma cidade bonita sim. Pode ter seus problemas, poderia merecer mais coisas, mas definitivamente é uma cidade muito bonita sim. Não é cidade turistica, claro, mas não deixa de ser bonita, ao seu modo.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ Obrigado!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Cidade que homenageia um dos principais heróis do Brasil, na minha humilde opiniao! Grande Porto da Estrela. Abraços Lorram!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

^^ obrigado!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

O terreno à direita (estacionamento - 350m²) está sendo vendido por *R$ 1,8 milhão*












Sítio do Zeca Pagodinho em Xerém


----------



## Weber (RJ) (Feb 25, 2009)

Bom ver Caxias por aqui. É uma das melhores cidades da Baixada. Vem apresentando um bom desenvolvimento nas últimas duas décadas. O mediático prefeito Batoré, apesar dos pesares, me parece que administra bem o município. No entanto, só um local pode confirmar ou não.
Ótimo thread, Lorram.


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Impressionante como Caxias mudou nos últimos 10 anos.

Pode não ser ainda um primor, longe disso. Mas perto do que era, a cidade parece estar muito melhor, com bons residenciais, urbanismo aos pouquinhos sendo melhorado, uma área industrial nova, novo shopping, empresariais.

Ainda tem muitos problemas, mas tá caminhando. 

Bom thread.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Weber (RJ) said:


> Bom ver Caxias por aqui. É uma das melhores cidades da Baixada. Vem apresentando um bom desenvolvimento nas últimas duas décadas. O mediático prefeito Batoré, apesar dos pesares, me parece que administra bem o município. No entanto, só um local pode confirmar ou não.
> Ótimo thread, Lorram.


Obrigadaço! 

Batoré é meio tragicômico, mas está sendo bem melhor que os prefeitos anteriores. Lembrando que o antecessor dele tentou se eleger deputado federal na eleição passada, recebeu "fabulosos" 7 mil votos no total. 



Leo10Rio said:


> Impressionante como Caxias mudou nos últimos 10 anos.
> 
> Pode não ser ainda um primor, longe disso. Mas perto do que era, a cidade parece estar muito melhor, com bons residenciais, urbanismo aos pouquinhos sendo melhorado, uma área industrial nova, novo shopping, empresariais.
> 
> ...


Valeu!


----------



## ASMenezes (Jul 17, 2008)

Caxias vem melhorando muito nos últimos 10 ou 12 anos. Aos poucos vai alcançando seu potencial, que por motivos demográficos e econômicos, é gigantesco. Quanto às questões urbanísticas da cidade, é bom lembrar que não difere muito de quase todo o subúrbio da capital (desconsiderando a Barra) e demais municípios da RMRJ, com a exceção da região oceânica de Niterói. Ou seja, está longe de ser um problema exclusivo de Caxias...


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

ASMenezes said:


> Caxias vem melhorando muito nos últimos 10 ou 12 anos. Aos poucos vai alcançando seu potencial, que por motivos demográficos e econômicos, é gigantesco. Quanto às questões urbanísticas da cidade, é bom lembrar que não difere muito de quase todo o subúrbio da capital (desconsiderando a Barra) e demais municípios da RMRJ, com a exceção da região oceânica de Niterói. Ou seja, está longe de ser um problema exclusivo de Caxias...


Exato.

Mais uma foto tirada hoje, da estação de trem:


----------



## Bom Mineiro (Apr 23, 2011)

Quem te viu. Quem TV. rs


----------

